# My $0.75 Elk Target



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

Built these targets in an afternoon. My only cost was 75 cents for two burlap sacks at the coffee roaster. Local supermarket has tons of free plastic. I think the regular shopping bags work best, they pull the easiest. Build the skeleton, place the "backbone" on the sack, then attach legs and start stuffing. I sew my bags with twine, fast and easy.When finished you can remove legs to move around. I like to hide them and stalk em. I made the target height the same as deer and elk backs, 32" and 48". Can shoot from roof and practice quartering shots. Fun project!


----------



## Perrin713 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice work, how far does a arrow go into it?


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*no pass throughs yet*

Stops most arrows in 4 to 5 inches. Some stick out the other side, but haven't had any go further than half way. I have been shooting this type target for 3 months, 5 days a week and it holds up great.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Where can I get burlap bags?
.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

I go to my local coffee roaster.


----------



## dreamchaser (Apr 14, 2008)

Wal-Mart sells burlap by the yard. Then I can sew em up size and shape I want em.

Been shootin mine for years. The only thing with the burlap targets that I have found a problem with is leaving them out side in the weather. The rain and hot sun tend to ruin them quickly. So, when I am done shooting I throw a tarp over them. When I am done for the season, just throw them in my shop.

Very excellent targets. I shoot a 70# bow with the thin Easton Axis arrows, and it stops em fine.


Dreamer


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

I keep mine in the shed when not in use


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

looks just like an elk


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

steve_T said:


> looks just like an elk


a couple of beers and it looks like my girlfriend


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

stefan48 said:


> a couple of beers and it looks like my girlfriend


lmao thats bad bro you got some thick beer goggles or yours gf is fat and ugly lol


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

so for those who use these, what do you recommend or use to stuff them? Thanks!


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

how many inserts and tips have you lost in the top peice of wood


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

*so far so good*

targets are filled with grocery bags a nd I have only hit the frame once. It was a little hard to pull out but no damage. They are a lot of fun to shoot since I change up position when I get bored.


----------



## monkeywrencher (Aug 16, 2009)

Stefan-

I made a couple of bodies and am hanging them from a T-post. I made a sawhorse to support the body like you did here but it doesn't stay. How do you support the body on top of the frame. And what tool do you use to insert the legs into the frame?

Thanks..Great idea!


----------



## NWBow (Jul 17, 2009)

Do the shopping bags melt onto the shafts? Had that problem with some foam I bought at HD.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

"I like to hide them and stalk em."

Say what?


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*lol*



SHPoet said:


> "I like to hide them and stalk em."
> 
> Say what?


i seen that too, but he does have great idea. try that myself.
but i don't think i will be hinding them and stalking for they know i am there already. lol they winded me.


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao thats bad bro you got some thick beer goggles or yours gf is fat and ugly lol 

You had to say that didn't you!! You know how Stefan48 is when he's been drinking!!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

stefan48 said:


> targets are filled with grocery bags a nd I have only hit the frame once. It was a little hard to pull out but no damage. They are a lot of fun to shoot since I change up position when I get bored.


now thats funny..."change up positions"


----------

